# Colt 22 pistol value.



## houzepw (Sep 5, 2016)

I inherited a Colt 22 several years ago . I think it was originally marketed as the Cadet. Mine does not have the Cadet markings though, so I think it was manufactured later in it's run. I have googled the heck out of pistol and can't really get an idea of its approximate value. 

I've seen it anywhere from $200 to $500. (I'm sure the $500 is for an actual Cadet). It's in really good condition, but I do not have to original case or paperwork. Do have one magazine. 

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## houzepw (Sep 5, 2016)

Nothing? I tried doing a search here, but still not finding what I'm looking for.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

go to a gun store that sells old guns to get a value. I have a nylon 66 and there is a book on value so I'm sure they have a book on your gun. look here

Blue Book of Gun Values - COLT'S MANUFACTURING COMPANY, LLC PISTOLS: SEMI-AUTO, .22 CAL. - WOODSMAN SERIES & VARIATIONS


----------

